# Solu Medrol Coding



## terridiaz (Jul 9, 2012)

Currently we are using 96365 and 96366 for the administration done in office setting. I have been asked to research this and make sure that this is the code we should be billing. 

Can anyone confirm this for me?

Thanks


----------



## slivingston (Jul 9, 2012)

96365 and 96366 are for the intravenous infusion (by the hour) for therapy, prophylaxis or diagnosis.  So if your office is administering this medication by IV and the time is documented these codes would be correct.

Our providers also administer this medication but usually via intra muscualr injection and we bill 96372 for the administration.

Just make sure the the methody (IV or IM) is clearly documented along with time if IV and the dosage amount.


----------

